# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  C++ - Pure WIN32 Self-Extract EXE Builder (Part - 8)

## Chris

*Part - 8*

*The language identifier*
Since there is a dummy custom resource embedded inside the SetupEx.exe module. We can find out what language identifier use by this custom resource via the VC++ 6.0 IDE during design time or the *Resource Hacker* (freeware) during runtime. 

 


*Verify the injected data*
Everything we coded must go through a verification process and the tool that best fit to this project need is the *Resource Hacker* (freeware). As the contribution of this tool in this project was show on those screen shot in the previous 2 sections.


*Good and bad things in this project*
When come to real world, everything will have it own good and bad side. As for this project, I foreseen the following shortage and some enhancement which can be implement in the next pharse.

The bad thing is the SelfExtract.exe will not be able run under Windows 95/98/ME platform. Due to the *UpdateResource* was not supported in these 3 platform.

While the good things are, it leave the room for you to keep upgrade this project to support sub-folder scanning features. If you apply this project into for application updating module like what I did, you are always giving a chance to design your own update module GUI (modify the SetupEx.exe), extra process like unload the relevant application prior update the program file as well as update the necessary registry which related to your application.


*The tool you must download*
Last but not least, you must have the 
*Resource Hacker* (freeware) tool with you when you reading, using or modify this project source code. Other wise, you will be lost and no idea about what I have written in this article.

----------


## prog_tom

I have a query about your choice of Dialog over pure coding...

I am a novice, and I see that you "premade" your dialogs and then load them...

Is it for the sake of simplicity and time saving? Or is it better to premade dialogs then load them rather than just create them with code?

Does programs run faster if you create them with pure code?

----------

